# Choose a Pup



## jeng0304 (May 1, 2010)

I went and looked at two puppies today (both female) and am unsure which one of either is one for me. I currently have a 5 yr old male GSD that is mellow and laid back.

Puppy #1: Very hyper, outgoing, loves treat, lovable 
Puppy #2: More aloof, wouldn't easier come up to me, laid back, lovable when holding

I like things about each, but don't have enough experience to know which is more for me/better. 

Puppy #1 reminds me of my bf's parents dog as a puppy that grew into a crazy hard to be around adult dog.

Puppy #2 makes me nervous that she won't want to be around people. I enjoy taking my dog with me and don't want her to be uncomfortable. It is a litter of 7, so is it possible that #2 is just the just everything flow dog?

Any help would be appreciated or if your dog was like one of these, how did it turn out? I can't remember what my current dog was like as a puppy....


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

#1 sounds more like my kind of dog, but there are so many factors that are involved in determining the temperament of a puppy, coupled also with the type of owner you are that help decide the likely adult personality.

An excited outgoing puppy that loves treats will probably be more easily trained, but if the puppy has a more alpha personality it could be more dog than you can deal with.

An "aloof" puppy always concerns me. I have a more aloof puppy. However, it presents more as a puppy that will initially move forward to greet people but doesn't stay for extended petting sessions. He will greet and then move off. Not a puppy that's reluctant to come. Also "laid back" could just be a puppy that's submitting to your control. Combined with aloof this could also be a difficult dog.

It's impossible to say without seeing the pups themselves and they do change from week to week, which is why it's so important to have imput from your breeder as to their more "typical" personalities.

Have you looked at some of the Puppy tests out there? I would read up on Puppy testing and see if you can get a better feel for how to interpret what you are seeing. I generally use one like this...But where I prefer more 2s, you will probably want more 4s.
Volhard Puppy Aptitude Test

In the end, if neither one suits you, don't be afraid to say Thank you and walk away without a puppy.


----------



## jeng0304 (May 1, 2010)

Is there any truth to nature vs nurture in the puppies personality changing?


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

When I went to see Boaz's litter, Boaz wanted nothing to do with me and actually vaulted out of my arms onto the floor to get away. He's 4 months old now and very nicely bonded to me. Always comes when I call, plus, if he hasn't seen me in 10 minutes, he'll come looking for me. Even my wild female Ciana bonded with me. So, I don't think you need to worry about that. Decide if you want laid back or outgoing.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm with Carole, and I would also get some input from the breeder.

Puppies change all the time,,you may go there today, and they will both act opposite, who knows?

When I got Dodge, he wasn't the most outgoing puppy of the bunch, but I went with him, he was a pain in the butt all the way home, did not want to be held..After I got home, that dog was the biggest velcro dog I have ever had in my life,, for 13 years, that dog was 'withme', slept with me, wouldn't eat if I had to go somewhere overnite, very easy trainer, biddable, and very bonded to me.

yep,,what carole said, decide if you want laid back or outgoing..


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I would also get input from the breeder. Rorie was described as the puppy in the litter that loved to play and that has stayed consistent and has made training her fun also just felt like she bonded with me right away


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Remember also that the laid-back puppy may be the wild monster child that was just taking a break while you were there.


----------

